# New babies



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

I did something I promised myself I'd not ever do. :blush: Could somebody give me an estimate on how old these two are? I just brought them home today. Their older sibling flew, whilst the younger one was still pins. They are both pf pearl split pied. Also another picture of the other two I brought home, one is a male pf pearl the other is a pf pearl pied out of the same pair as the babies.  I'm going back Friday to cut manzanita and bring my part of the trade to bear, a lutino pearl and a normal pearl.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

The older one looks to be almost four weeks old while the younger one (in the first pic I mean) looks to be a couple days behind.


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

That's what I thought but the youngest of this clutch looked to be about 2.5 weeks.

edit: In comparing the birds to http://justcockatiels.weebly.com/watch-me-grow.html it looks like the oldest is right about 3 weeks old which would put the youngest at 2.5.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

It could be possible, if there was a baby or two inbetween that didn't make it (I had this happen, had a three week old and a two week old from the same clutch.) Or a surprise egg. Who knows, but they are gorgeous and I'm now jealous lol.


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

She didn't say that there was any that didn't make it. She had meticulous records too. Look at the pied, in the second picture, it is near perfect symmetrically. She had a wf pied with perfect symmetrical markings. I wanted that one, but she was keeping it. I had to talk her into selling me the pied.


I was so envious, she had about 15 or so galahs, I so wanted to take one home. She seemed interested in trading for one of my African greys. I don't want to separate them though they have been together for 12 years.


----------



## Sweetcheek (May 21, 2012)

Honestly I find birds feather up at differing ages. For me and the two clutches I was raising here they were considerably behind Srtiels "Watch Me Grow" chart bird. 

Comparing to the birds I have here I would have said the same as Roxy Culver, 4 weeks roughly. 

Just as a visual- This little guy was exactly 3 weeks old in this pic. 









This little boy was 3 weeks + 4 days









This little girl was 3 weeks + 5 or 6 days









This little girl was 4 weeks 









Hope that helps


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

Thanks. My hand fed babies do not usually line up either, but I do have to say the ones that are in the nest box usually are within a day or so of her chart. She said early June. It doesn't matter how old they are in as much as time goes. I just need to know how often to feed them daily. I don't want them to get ill from not having enough food. I'll go with 3 times today and see if I get any weight gain, if not I'll bump it up to four times tomorrow.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Very cute babies!


----------



## Fortunate (Oct 31, 2011)

awww!  soo cute!
I want a baby again! 
mine still had pin feathers at 3 weeks and were quite far behind in their progress


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

All babies in this thread are adorable.If I had a couple and they would have a clutch,I dont think Id ba able to part from any of the birds.Thats another reason why we own two cocks.Love all of them X x


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> Honestly I find birds feather up at differing ages. For me and the two clutches I was raising here they were considerably behind Srtiels "Watch Me Grow" chart bird.





> mine still had pin feathers at 3 weeks and were quite far behind in their progress


That chart is just an example, srtiels has said before that the baby in that chart is VERY big and that our babies may not match it exactly. The important point is that the baby gains weight everyday (she says double its weight daily, but I've found mine will gain a little one day, then gain a ton the next) so I also think it depends on the individual bird as well. I would say three times a day is a good start.


----------



## Sweetcheek (May 21, 2012)

roxy culver said:


> That chart is just an example, srtiels has said before that the baby in that chart is VERY big and that our babies may not match it exactly. The important point is that the baby gains weight everyday (she says double its weight daily, but I've found mine will gain a little one day, then gain a ton the next) so I also think it depends on the individual bird as well. I would say three times a day is a good start.


I agree , I just think Srtiels baby is an _exceptional_ bird (obviously the result of some *amazing *breeding and quality) and I think her baby is a little less "the norm" and a little more "we should all aspire to" IYKWIM? 

Brilliant source for comparison but like all babies, human and animal alike, they all reach different points at different times.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Adorable babies!


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

Well three times yesterday did not give any growth at all, so they must be younger than thought. They are still holding up their crests and rocking back & forth. I wonder if they will ever accept the syringe as a food source. I've never had a baby, besides a lutino, that took over one day to calm down.


----------

